# r and ř



## Monalisschen

hallo!

ich hoffe irgendwer kann mir helfen. suche nach tipps zur richtigen aussprache. mein problem ist, dass ich nicht einmal richtig ein zungen-r aussprechen kann, suche deswegen nach wörtern oder methoden das zu üben. mit dem ř komm ich überhaupt nicht zurecht, wer dazu ein paar tipps hätte würde mir sehr helfen.

hello!
i'm searching for methods to learn to speak the r and ř correct.

grüße/greetings
mona


----------



## übermönch

*das ř  kriegst du hin, indem du die Zunge ein kleinbisschen zurück von der 'zungen-' r  stellung bewegest und nun versuchst denselben Laut zu machen. Wie man's andere r macht, kann ich kaum erklären. Tag und Nacht probieren und üben. So hab ich's hingekriegt.
*


----------



## Jana337

Monalisschen said:
			
		

> hallo!
> 
> ich hoffe irgendwer kann mir helfen. suche nach tipps zur richtigen aussprache. mein problem ist, dass ich nicht einmal richtig ein zungen-r aussprechen kann, suche deswegen nach wörtern oder methoden das zu üben. mit dem ř komm ich überhaupt nicht zurecht, wer dazu ein paar tipps hätte würde mir sehr helfen.
> 
> hello!
> i'm searching for methods to learn to speak the r and ř correct.
> 
> grüße/greetings
> mona


Hallo Mona,

erstmal herzlich willkommen. 
Wir hatten mal einen Faden über ř. Er befasst sich zwar nicht direkt mit der Aussprache, aber vielleicht hilft er dir doch weiter. Ich empfehle den Lernern, von "r+sch" auszugehen und zu versuchen, daraus einen einzigen, kurzen Klang zu machen. 

Was das "r" angeht, weiß ich nicht... Man muss den Gaumen mit der Zungenspitze leicht und kurz berühren.

Pass das nächste mal mehr auf die Großschreibung auf, bitte. In diesem Forum wird darauf sehr geachtet. 


> Except as a topic of discussion, chatspeak and SMS style are not acceptable. Members must do their best to write using standard language forms.


Danke fürs Verständnis, 

Jana


----------



## übermönch

@Jana337 
I believe I've never heared "Lerner" in German. There's "Lehrling" or, in scary German, "Lernender". But, well, I'm not sure and certainly not that much of a linguist .


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hallo Mona,
> 
> erstmal herzlich willkommen.
> Wir hatten mal einen Faden über ř. Er befasst sich zwar nicht direkt mit der Aussprache, aber vielleicht hilft er dir doch weiter. Ich empfehle den Lernern, von "r+sch" auszugehen und zu versuchen, daraus einen einzigen, kurzen Klang zu machen.


 
Das ist ein sehr guter Anfang! Monalisschen, übe einfach die Wörter čtyři, Antonín Dvořak und Bedřich Smetana. Die ř's der ersten beiden Beispiele finde ich relativ ähnlich, das in Bedřrich ist wie auch in tři härter.

Also: In den ersten beiden Beispielen ist es mehr wie "r+j" (j wie in Gara*g*e, *J*ournal), in den anderen eher wie "r+sch", glaube ich.



> Was das "r" angeht, weiß ich nicht... Man muss den Gaumen mit der Zungenspitze leicht und kurz berühren.


 
Bekannt ist doch das "gerollte R". Spricht man das tschechische r nicht etwa so aus? Zumindest klingt es mir näher am Spanischen als am Deutschen.


----------



## Jana337

übermönch said:
			
		

> @Jana337
> I believe I've never heared "Lerner" in German. There's "Lehrling" or, in scary German, "Lernender". But, well, I'm not sure and certainly not that much of a linguist .


Thanks. I was thinking in English.  
Daniel:


> Das ist ein sehr guter Anfang! Monalisschen, übe einfach die Wörter čtyři, Antonín Dvořak Dvořák und Bedřich Smetana. Die ř's der ersten beiden Beispiele finde ich relativ ähnlich, das in Bedřrich (dies wäre auch für Tschechen unaussprechlich  - ja, ein Tippfehler, ist mir klar) Bedřich ist wie auch in tři härter.



Jana


----------



## Whodunit

übermönch said:
			
		

> @Jana337
> I believe I've never heared "Lerner" in German. There's "Lehrling" or, in scary German, "Lernender". But, well, I'm not sure and certainly not that much of a linguist .


 
"Lerner" does exist in German. It is listed in the Duden. We have always used this word, because there's no German word that can describe "learner" very well. 

Jana, es tut mir Leid wegen dieser Typos. Bist du denn mit meiner Erklärung im Großen und Ganzen einverstanden?


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Jana, es tut mir Leid wegen dieser Typos. Bist du denn mit meiner Erklärung im Großen und Ganzen einverstanden?


 Ob es zwei Typen des ř gibt, das muss ich mir durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Vielleicht stimmt es, aber ich als Muttersprachlerin nehme es nicht wahr. Bin jedoch skeptisch. 


> Also: In den ersten beiden Beispielen ist es mehr wie "r+j" (j wie in Gara*g*e, *J*ournal), in den anderen eher wie "r+sch", glaube ich.


Jana


----------



## Monalisschen

Danke, zuerstmal für eure Tipps. Und entschuldigung, dass ich nicht auf die Großschreibung geachtet habe. Ich bin normalerweise ein strikter Verweigerer der Großschreibung im Deutschen , halte mich aber selbstverständlich an die Forumsregeln, ist hier ja auch irgendwie nachvollziehbar.

Mein genaues Problem ist, dass ich das r  nicht gerollt sprechen kann, ich spreche es im Rachenraum immer weiter hinten und nie als Zungen-r. Ich dachte, vielleicht weiss jemand bestimmte Worte etc, mit denen es leichter ist die Aussprache eines r's als Zungen-r zu üben.

mona


----------



## Jana337

Monalisschen said:
			
		

> Danke, zuerstmal für eure Tipps. Und entschuldigung, dass ich nicht auf die Großschreibung geachtet habe. Ich bin normalerweise ein strikter Verweigerer der Großschreibung im Deutschen , halte mich aber selbstverständlich an die Forumsregeln, ist hier ja auch irgendwie nachvollziehbar.
> 
> Mein genaues Problem ist, dass ich das r nicht gerollt sprechen kann, ich spreche es im Rachenraum immer weiter hinten und nie als Zungen-r. Ich dachte, vielleicht weiss jemand bestimmte Worte etc, mit denen es leichter ist die Aussprache eines r's als Zungen-r zu üben.
> 
> mona


Hm... Ich kann es mir nicht so richtig vorstellen. Koenntest du bitte deine Aussprache aufnehmen und hier als Datei anhaengen?

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Monalisschen said:
			
		

> Mein genaues Problem ist, dass ich das r nicht gerollt sprechen kann, ich spreche es im Rachenraum immer weiter hinten und nie als Zungen-r. Ich dachte, vielleicht weiss jemand bestimmte Worte etc, mit denen es leichter ist die Aussprache eines r's als Zungen-r zu üben.


 
Hm, lege doch einfach deine Zunge knapp hinter deine Schneidezähne, fast zwischen die oberen und unteren. Dann lass Luft durch den leicht geöffneten Mund strömen, während du die Zunge einfach vibrieren lässt.

Laut Wikipedia soll es dieser Klang sein, was ich aber bezweifle. Zumindest musst du erst einmal das "r" rollen können - so schwer ist das nicht.


----------



## Tchesko

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ob es zwei Typen des ř gibt, das muss ich mir durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Vielleicht stimmt es, aber ich als Muttersprachlerin nehme es nicht wahr. Bin jedoch skeptisch.
> 
> Jana


 
Es gibt tatsächlich zwei "ř", stimmhaft und stimmlos. Das stimmhafte "ř" klingt wie "r+ž" (ž wie "ge" in Garage), während das stimmlose "ř" klingt eher wie "r+sch". Die Tschechen sind sich dessen meist nicht bewusst.
"Tři" enthält ein stimmloses "ř", wegen der sog. Assimilation. Was Bedřich Smetana, Antonín Dvořák und čtyři angeht, hat man da mit dem stimmhaften "ř" zu tun.

Roman


----------



## Anatoli

Tchesko said:
			
		

> Es gibt tatsächlich zwei "ř", stimmhaft und stimmlos. Das stimmhafte "ř" klingt wie "r+ž" (ž wie "ge" in Garage), während das stimmlose "ř" klingt eher wie "r+sch". Die Tschechen sind sich dessen meist nicht bewusst.
> "Tři" enthält ein stimmloses "ř", wegen der sog. Assimilation. Was Bedřich Smetana, Antonín Dvořák und čtyři angeht, hat man da mit dem stimmhaften "ř" zu tun.
> 
> Roman


Hallo alle,

Diese beschreibung ist ganz richtig und ist alles Ihr müßt wissen im ganzen Faden. Dieser Laut existiert nur im Tschechischen. Im Russischen er entspricht dem palatalisierten 'r', in Polnisch "rz". Die Regel für stimmhaften/stimmlosen rz (ausgesprochen als ž (Garage) oder deutscher "sch" ist dieselbe wie als im Tchechsichen).

řeka [rž*e*ka] (Tschechisch)
rzeka [ž*e*ka] (Polnish)
река [r'ik*a*](Russisch)


----------



## MattJonah

Hello All

I have been trying for a few months to roll my Rs, but I'm not getting it. I have some speech disabilities which might be the cause behind the lack of results. Are there any alternatives I can use in the meantime until I finally conquer rolling Rs? Some sounds that are similar enough that people can understand me. Both an alternative to the "regular" rolled R as well as Ř. I know that nothing will sound exactly the same and that I will sound like a foreigner or a toddler, but I can live with that.

I can't pronounce the English R at all, so resorting to that isn't an option.

I've read that for children these are often some of the last sounds they learn. So what do they use until then?

What about adults who never learn (for whatever reason)?

I realize this way is less efficient since I will have to relearn how to pronounce all the words I know later. But later could be a long time from now (maybe even never) and I'd like to start learning Czech now.

Thank you to everyone.


----------



## atcheque

Dobrý den,

See also :
ř - sound
/r/ sound, hláska
And to a lesser extend:
consonants ď ť ň ř
pronunciation of ď, ť, ř, ch


----------



## MattJonah

Thanks atcheque, but I already know the theory to make the sounds, I just can't do it in practice (yet).
I am looking for close approximations/alternatives.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi MJ, young (Czech) children and quite a few (Czech) adults have trouble with ř too. One workaround for ř, if you have problems with the English R, is to forget the R sound altogether and just use ž (zh). Technically there's an issue about whether you need to be *voicing* the sound (*zh*) or *unvoicing* it (*sh*), but it doesn't really matter in the circumstances of a beginner trying to pronounce basic words. The stress (on individual words) is always on the first syllable.

Přešel (_p*zh*eshel_) řeku (_*zh*eku)_ - _he crossed the river_.
Sníh postupně taje a mění se v břečku (b*zh*echku) - _the snow's slowly melting and turning into slush._
Tři (_t*zh*i_) sta třicet (_t*zh*itset_) korun - _330 crowns_.
Similarly dřevo (_d*zh*evo_) - _wood_; řežu dříví (_*zh*ezhu d*zh*ivi_) - _I'm cutting firewood_, etc.

Not ideal, but you'll be understood. (They'll just think you've forgotten to put your false teeth in .)

For r (as opposed to ř) you can try the same "w" sound as you might in English, so it'll be something like P*w*aha (for Praha), p*w*osím (for prosím), etc.


----------

